# 2 groups of female rats - Staffordshire



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: PM Nim / email [email protected]
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Nr Lichfield, Staffordshire
Number of groups: 2

Group: 1
Number of animals: 3
Type/Breed/Variety: Rats
Sex: 3 x female
Age(s): 2 x approx 6 months. 1 x approx 12 months
Name(s): Loopsie, Oosha and Maybeline
Colours: 1 x himilayan. 1 x himalayan dumbo. 1 x chocolate self / berkshire dumbo
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Previous owner passed away.
Temperament: Friendly
Medical problems: No
Will the group be split: No
Transport available: May be arranged.
Other:
All three girls were completely emaciated when they arrived at the rescue. They are now virging on the podgy side. Despite their sorry history they have all been happy to be handled and play with people, from the moment they arrived. Maybeline had a nasty wound on her tail when she arrived; there is a slight scar there now, but it is clearing up nicely.

Maybeline is outgoing and wants to explore everyone, everything, and everywhere. 
Loopsie, is curious and interested in her surroundings, but wants the security of her human nearby.
Oosha is nervous and prefers to stay on your lap or under a cushion, where she feels safe.

These three girls will not be seperated.

Group: 2
Number of animals: 2
Type/Breed/Variety: Rats
Sex: 2 x female
Age(s): Approx 1 year
Name(s): Loulou and Hesta
Colours: 1 x black hooded. 1 x siamese
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Surrendered to pet shop.
Temperament: Friendly.
Medical problems: No
Will the group be split: No
Transport available: May be arranged.
Other:
Loulou and Hesta were surrendered to a pet shop in the week approaching Christmas by the mother of their owner who didn't like the way they smelt. They had been kept in an unheated garage for several months, and were not fed for four days before being surrendered. As a result they were a mess, and Hesta was very underweight. They are both slightly podgy now, and their fur is starting to shine again.

Loulou is an outgoing friendly rat, who wants to explore and play. 
Hesta is very nervous of coming out of her cage.

These two will not be seperated. They will go to a home with someone who has the time to bring Hesta out of her shell, or who will love her despite her remaining nervous.


----------



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

Meet Loulou and Hesta:


----------



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

Meet Loopsie, Oosha and Maybeline:


----------



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

Reserved, pending collection.


----------



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

Congrats to all these girls .. they went to their fantastic new home yesterday

:thumbsup:


----------



## rodentmad (Feb 14, 2009)

They have settled in well, all been out for a hug too. They all love the cage. 
These girls are lovely. Keep up the good work.
Eve


----------



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

Awww bless them. Thank you for the update


----------

